# New tech review and entertainment channel



## coolgame (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey fellow digitians (hope that is correct ), i have started a new tech channel on youtube known as TechieDrama 

TechieDrama - YouTube

I have started this in order to cover technology......ummmm........ a bit differently 
This video is my first attempt at this and hope you all enjoy!!!!  

Gimme a nexus 7 - YouTube
nexus 7 review coming soon  .so stay tuned


----------

